# english white walnut



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

you guys ever see anything made out of english white walnut? 
it's what all the walnut orchards in california are grown with but never see any furniture with it

example of some wood
http://www.thewalnutplace.com/Inventory/Detail.aspx?productid=156

wood database
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/english-walnut/


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never heard it called English white walnut. Claro walnut is the name we give regular black walnut that has been grafted with English walnut.
I've built some piece with Claro walnut.
It was also Sam maloofs favorite wood.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It is just the sapwood. It is used all of the time and usually stained to match the the heartwood.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Sometimes people call Butternut "white walnut" but it's much softer and lighter than walnut, also I don't think it grows in England.


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

Probably not relevant but reminds me of grafted walnut. English walnut grafted to black walnut to ward off pests…makes for some amazing lumber!


----------



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

> I ve never heard it called English white walnut. Claro walnut is the name we give regular black walnut that has been grafted with English walnut.
> I ve built some piece with Claro walnut.
> It was also Sam maloofs favorite wood.
> 
> - Aj2


i'm pretty sure claro is another name for black walnut. here in california the black walnut (claro) is the rootstock grafted to english which is the white top and different then claro


----------



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

> Probably not relevant but reminds me of grafted walnut. English walnut grafted to black walnut to ward off pests…makes for some amazing lumber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful and yes this is the walnut i'm talking about, the grafting here in california is because the roots are better for this type of soil. I wonder if that guitar wood was made from the bottom half of the tree though. it looks much darker then english?


----------



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

I talked to robert that mills up these different species of walnut here in california this is what he said:

English walnut is fine to make furniture out of. The problem is that the trees are rarely big enough to make it worth the effort to cut the material. Unless the trees have very large limbs or are ungraphed, the material will be narrow and have limited uses. If you have tree of sufficient size, it might be worth having the wood cut. 
It is a bit softer than claro but not significantly. It makes nice lumber.

===

There are more than three types of walnut. The three on my site are claro (black walnut), paradox, and English. There is no English white. Paradox is a hybrid of a claro nut pollinated by English pollen. English is grafted to either claro or paradox in California. English is paler in color and slightly softer. Paradox is not a grafted tree. I have never seen claro referred to as the english white with black rootstock.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I do remember this being discussed years ago.I settled on the conclusion that black walnut that grows here on the west coast combined with English walnut made a tree that produced more nuts.
And they called it Claro walnut.Some of the best slabs I've seen were in Sam maloofs hoard.After his death they displayed his work at the Oc fair.
There was a slab table of Claro walnut that was spectacular.
So it's not just walnut it's a bit more then that.


----------



## Habacomike (Jul 10, 2013)

English walnut book matched slab headboard with American black walnut bed frame.


----------



## simmo (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a walnut that is paler it is juglans cinera, not juglans negra, I have some from a tree in my daughters garden ,
I believe it was also called butternut ,
Chrid


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Wunderaa, that guitar back is just amazing. That wood must be like gold.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

First:

I agree, that guitar is amazing!!! Beautiful wood and beautiful craftsmanship.

Second:

If that is a waterbed all of the water will leak out. Seriously, even when viewed upside down that is a very nice headboard.

The thread reminded me that I bought a piece of English walnut al least 25 years ago. I bought it just because I liked the piece and I thought I could find a project for it. The quest continues. The board is 7/8" thick, 80" long and 13" wide at the base. Very hard to take a picture that does it justice. It does have the live edge and what can't be seen in the pictures is a light touch of curly figure. The actual piece is lighter than the pictures would lead you to believe.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Heres a couple of pics of my work in Claro walnut.The first is very close to the crotch of the tree and was checked badly.Some of this was used for knife handles.









I made these two matching night stands for a private couple so don't share them.
Bookmatched tops.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

"I made these two matching night stands for a private couple so don't share them".

You just posted these pictures to the Internet thereby making them public to any and all from now until the end of time, and you admonish us not to share them? Personally, I promise to never, ever copy and/or forward these images to anyone. They are our own little secret. Just you and me. Wink, wink.

The end tables are beautiful, by the way, but you have posted them forever, and forever, and forever…......


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Aj those night stands are fantastic.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I've posted this work before.I just came across these pics today so I thought I'd share.
But let the record show I asked others not to.
I really don't want someone copying my work,but hey if anyone feels frisky go for it.
It's not that big of a deal.
Aj


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me a piece he rescued from a campfire. When I turned a bowl he wished he kept it. I did not feel bad because he got the rest of the tree.


----------

